# stoping spliting



## Farmer Ferd (Mar 23, 2007)

I have cut a few nice slices from the base of several trees in the past in the hopes of keeping them. I usually cut about 2-3 inches thick. I have tried leaving plain,, varnishing, and painting with latex ( with the hope to remove after it has cured) they inevitably crack. any ideas??


----------



## WadePatton (Mar 23, 2007)

See thread on drying large cookies for table. Under milling...


----------

